# Ex showed up unannounced to ur house



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 3, 2009)

reasons for ex showing up unannounced to ur house. list em lol


----------



## Aprill (Jun 3, 2009)

cause he wants you back

to say hi

to see how you are doing

to be nosy

to be messy


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jun 3, 2009)

for a little boom boom in the sack. haha.


----------



## Anna (Jun 3, 2009)

he can't find his gap hoodie...


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2009)

Hopefully not to inform you that he just came back from the doctor with some results...


----------



## Karren (Jun 3, 2009)

He has a suiitcase full of money for you!! Lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

There must be something special about you that he is drawn to...

However, I think it also depends on how long he has been an ex - he is taking a chance that you might have a new suitor in your home - you don't want the wrong kind of fireworks to go off


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 4, 2009)

To buy a ring back that he gave you as a gift! (*cough*rosie*cough*) lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL Adrienne!

more like get all his lame-ass stuff back, because he's drunk/on drugs, because he 'can't live without you' (ha!)


----------



## bCreative (Jun 4, 2009)

He's either crazy or he realized what he had and regrets breaking up.


----------

